# fragen open suse 11



## ameise11 (4. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich habe open suse 11 mir runtergeladen ( 600 MB, live cd ).

wenn ich es benutzen will, dann boote ich meinen rechner mit der CD.

meine frage :

ist es sicher über diese live-cd online-banking zu betreiben ?



danke


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2009)

online-banking  ist generell nicht sicher


----------



## rebel4life (4. Januar 2009)

Jein. Wenn du angst vor Viren hast, dann ist das relativ sicher, jedoch ist es immer noch am sichersten, wenn man in die nächste Bank geht und das dort macht.


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2009)

so mache ich das auch nicht,
ich kenn  jemanden, 
den haben sie grad das Konto geplündert, also er ist auf Fishing..   reingefallen ,
also eine gefälschte Bankseite, 
in dem Fall hätte ihm z.b. das Linux überhaupt nichts genutzt .
Das kann Jahrelang gut gehen , aber die Diebe werden immer raffinierter, lassen sich also oft was Neues einfallen um an das Geld zu kommen .
Der  Bank die arbeit abnehmen und das Risiko zunächst erst ein mal  selber
tragen zum Beispiel ...., bis das Geld dann wieder zurückgebracht wird, 
dauert manchmal ein paar Tage ...


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

Es gibt einen einfachen Weg Phishing zu vermeiden: Nie die Links aus den Mails benutzen sondern über den dir bekannten Link die Seite der Bank aufrufen. Meine Bank weisst auf ihrer Seite immer darauf hin wenn wieder Phishinggefahr besteht.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

das Thema hatte ich schon mal ,
 (der Neu Artige Keylogger die PC Funk Tastatur ) 
also man hat eine s.g. Funk Tastatur , das Signal kann man mit diversen Hilfsmittel auslesen und auch Kontonummer und Pin , ob auf dem PC nun Linix oder Windows und ob nun 128 Bit Verschlüsselung, nutzt alles nichts, jeder in der nähe der Wohnung kann das ausspionieren .
z.b. DAs ist alles ganz einfach , wenn ich  z.b. weis wann Herr Schmidt seine Überweisungen macht,stelle ich mit meinem Auto vors Haus, 
Mit Notebooks diverse Softwe. könnte ich alles ausspionieren  was er am PC über die PC Tatatur alles so eintippt .
das anhören und sichtbar machen der Funk Tastatur Daten ist nicht ein mal strafbar,
so bequem das  nun mal ist, ist es trotzdem besser man geht zur Bank , dann ist 
jedenfalls ausgeschlossen das da jemand Daten abfängt , egal auf welchem Weg das geschieht .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> (der Neu Artige Keylogger die PC Funk Tastatur )


Was für ein Neuartiger Keylogger?

Und, so Sicherheitsfanatisch wie du bist, solltest wirklich kein Online Banking machen


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

ich mache das auch nicht, 
Daten klau und Daten Pannen gibt es ja mehr das genug heute, 
da muss man ja wohl erst nicht so lange warten, bis es mal passiert ?
ich  bin halt durch diesen Medien Berichte dementsprechend gut vor gewarnt  .
muss halt der Empfänger etwas länger warten bis er sein Geld bekommt, 
das ist ja nicht mein Problem, weil das keinen wirklich sicheren Weg gibt. 

das Keyb. Funk Signal hat hier eine gute Reichweite bis zum Haus von gegenüber, wenn 
da jemand sitzt der den Empfänger scharf macht, kann der alles mit lesen was ich eintippe,
wenn ich eine Funk Tastatur am PC betreibe .
Versuch so was mal später zu beweisen, 
wenn von  deinem Konto Geld abhanden gekommen ist  ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Versuch so was mal später zu beweisen,
> wenn von  deinem Konto Geld abhanden gekommen ist  ?


Das würde gar nicht so weit kommen. 
Da ich keine Kontonummer und Pin beim Online Banking eingebe. Das geht alles ohne Tastatur


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

wenn du das per Finger Abdruck Scanner machst 
 ist das ja ok aber auch das ist nicht sicher,

zum Thema zurück :
wer so blauäugig ist und denkt Linux sei sicherer, als Windows  der irrt wohl,
Linux ist nur derzeit nicht sonderlich interessant für Häcker und Keylogger Schreiber, 
weil nicht so verbreitet ist als Windows , 
aber Linix ist u.a vielleicht auch  leichter zu knacken als Windows ,
Linux ist   Open Scores , 
der Quell Code für Linix liegt für jedermann  offen , 
da was entsprechendes zu basteln, 
ist wesentlich einfacher als für Windows , 
weil Microsoft den Quell Code hütet und diesen nicht ein mal Programmieren 
offen legt, sondern nur die Schnittstellen von Windows .


----------



## riedochs (5. Januar 2009)

Leider falsch deine Aussage. Zwar ist Linux Open Source, aber alleine die verschiedenen Distributionen unterscheiden sich etwas. Dazu kommen noch verschiedene Kernel und das vollkommen andere Sicherheitskonzept von Linux. Dies sind ein paar Gründe warum es auch nicht wirklich Viren für Linux gibt. Die funktionieren alle nur in einer bestimmten Konstellation.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2009)

Du vergisst da etwas. Linux/Unix/BSD verwendet eine viel striktere Rechtverwaltung als Windows, da darf der Normalnutzer keine einzige Konfigurationsdatei löschen bzw. bearbeiten, welche wichtig für das Funktionieren des OS ist. Unter Windows kannst du DLL Dateien nach Belieben löschen, erst beim Neustart ist es dann bemerkbar, dass was fehlt. Dadurch können Viren unter Linux keinen großen Schaden anrichten, außer dass man selbst das Passwort eingibt und alle Dateien auf dem PC auf Vollzugriff für jeden setzt. 


Es mag zwar sein, dass der Quell Code frei verfügbar ist, zwar könnte ein "Hacker" dadurch Sicherheitslücken finden, meistens haben die es aber sehr schwer, da mehrere Hundert/Tausend Leute den Quelltext durchschauen bei z.B. dem Kernel, einige Nerds machen das als Hobby, dass da ein Fehler unbemerkt bleibt ist viel weniger wahrscheinlich als dass man bei einer Closed Source Software keinen hat.


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. Januar 2009)

ameise11 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe open suse 11 mir runtergeladen ( 600 MB, live cd ).
> 
> ...



Es gibt in einer der c't Ausgaben vom letzten Jahr eine Live-CD die direkt für die Nutzung des Online Bankings ausgelegt ist. Diese Live CD kann nicht die lokalen festplatten mounten und hat auch sonst nur das nötigste dabei.



@amdintel: Ich kann dir in der Aussage das ein Linux System unsicherer ist als ein Windowssystem nicht ganz zustimmen. Gerade weil der Quellcode offen ist und viele verschiedene Menschen aus verschiedenen perspektiven den Code sehen, wird er so immer sicherer. Natürlich ist es zur Zeit wesentlich uninteressanter ein Linux basiertes System zu invizieren als ein Windowssystem.

Das hat auch ganz einfache Gründe. Es gibt im Heimanwender bereich einfach extrem viele Windowssysteme, und wie riedochs auch schon sagte, ist so gut wie jedes Linux System anders und hat andere Versionen der verschiedenen Programme und des Kernels. Wie will man da ein Exploit ausnutzen was nur in einer ganz bestimmten Konstellation nutzbar ist? Da sucht man dann ja die Nadel im Heuhaufen... Abgesehen davon basieren die Windowsversionen leider schon viel zu lange auf dem selben Kernel und leiden teilweise stark darunter. Leider tut Microsoft sich schwer, da mal einen radikalen Schnitt anzusetzen.

Abgesehen davon kann man kaum Pauschale Aussagen Treffen welches Betriebssystem das bessere/sicherere ist.
Dafür hängt es einfach viel zu sehr vom Nutzer ab was er aus seinem System macht.
Wobei ich es persönlich nicht vertrauenserregend finde wenn bei jeder Installation auf meinem System ein User angelegt wird den ich nicht wirklich löschen sondern höchstens deaktivieren kann (und an das deaktivieren muss ich auch ganz fest glauben damit ich nicht der Meinung bin das es nur zur Beruhigung des Nutzers dient). Abgesehen davon ist ein Windowssystem von Haus aus ein sehr kommunikatives System...

aber ich weiche jetzt wirklich zu sehr vom Thema ab, Entschuldigung.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Januar 2009)

Jedes System ist maximal so gut wie sein Benutzer. Ob du auf Phishing reinfällst oder nicht kann dein OS nicht entscheiden. Vor Viren et al. bist du unter Linux aber (momentan) sicher. Ob das nun an der geringeren Verbreitung, weniger Fremdsoftware, besserer Rechteverwaltung, offenem Quellcode oder was auch immer liegt, kann einem als Nutzer eh egal sein.

@amdintel: Das Konzept weniger angreifbar durch geschlossenen Code zu sein gehört zu Strategie "Security throgh Obscurency" und ist  mehr als nur umstritten. Nur weil eine Sicherheitslücke nicht mehr in direkt durch Menschen lesbarer Form vorhanden ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er schwieriger auszunutzen ist. Im Gegenteil werden die meisten Fehler (egal ob open oder closed source) zufällig gefunden. Ein Cracker wird nun versuchen diese Lücke auszunutzen. Wenn er einen Weg gefunden hat, wird er sie nutzen bis andere den Fehler auch gefunden haben und ihn beheben. Natürlich findet er den Fehler bei OSS leichter und kann ihn früher nutzen, allerdings ist die Zeit bis zum Patch viel kürzer, weil auch die gut gesinnten Hacker den Fehler schneller finden werden (nicht nur Entwickler, sondern auch Nutzer). Insgesamt lohnt sich der Fehler nicht so stark. Ein Beispiel wäre der berühmte TLD-Bug im ersten Phenom: Unter Linux wurde er binnen Tagen gefixt, für Windows musste ein Hack im BIOS den Fehler umgehen. Und bis die BIOS-Patches überall da waren, verging eine deutlich längere Zeit zumal Daus ihr BIOS nicht flashen und neue Kernel-Versionen bei Linux automatisch als Update kommen. Das war jetzt zwar nicht sicherheitsrelevant, aber einer der wenigen Fehler bei dem man die Response-Time auf den gleichen Bug vergleichen kann.


----------



## ameise11 (5. Januar 2009)

wenn ich mit z.b. aktien onlien handle , dann ist jede bankseite verschlüsselt ( https ) , schon allein deswegen  kann doch kein hacker zuschauen was ich mache, und wenn ich dazu noch von einer live-cd ( open suse 11 ) boote, und natürlich nicht irgendwelche links anklicke die  vermutlich von meiner bank stammen, und immer die bank über die adresszeile aufrufe, dann bin ich doch  immun gegen spionage. ??

vor allen dingen  sollte man keine pins und tans auf vermutliche nachfrage einer bank irgendwo eingeben, die die so was machen sind doch wirklich selbst schuld  !!


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Januar 2009)

Auch mit https bist du per Keylogger angreifbar. Wenn du eine Live-CD nutzt, kann der wenigstens nicht mehr fest auf deinem OS installiert sein. Aber man könnte einen Keylogger ins BIOS oder zwischen PC und Tastatur einfügen oder nach dem Systemstart dein System angreifen und den Logger installieren (wird bei Linux schwerer als bei Windows), der dann bis zum nächsten Reboot hält. Dann gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit mit gefälschten Zertifikaten (Ja, sowas gibt es.) Einen Man-In-The-Middle-Angriff zu starten. Dazu könnte man einen DNS manipulieren oder einen Switch zwischen dir und dem Bankserver. Vor allem dein Router und alles vor dem ersten DNS deines ISP gelegene (auch selbst aufgebaute DNS deines Nachbarn, die auf DNS-Anfragen schneller reagieren als der eigentlich gefragte ISP-DNS). Wenn du Funk-Tatsaturen oder Wlan einsetzt hast du ja eh verloren, aber man kann auch mit sensibler Messtechnik die EM Strahlung deines Lankabels messen und daraus ermitteln, was da grade drüber läuft. Oder man installiert ganz klassisch einen Package-Sniffer z.B. auf deinem Router.

Du siehst: Nichts ist sicher. Aber der Aufwand, dein Konto zu plündern, steigt mit einem Live-System für das Onlinebanking deutlich. Wobei du bedenken musst, dass Live-Systeme keine Sicherheitsupdates bekommen und daher über Schwachstellen im Browser angreifbarer sind.

Am Besten ist wohl ein fest installiertes Linux mit aktiviertem Gastkonto und separatem Rootlogin. Der Gast darf nichts speichern und daher bleibt das System sauber. Der Root zieht nur Updates. Ein normales Userkonto dient zum sonstigen Arbeiten und verzichtet auf sudo, su und ähnliches. Der Root muss sich immer auf TTYx einloggen.

Aber solange du keine Milliarde auf deinem Konto hast oder einen möglichen Überziehungskredit, der einem Angreifer ähnliche Summen zukommen lassen kann, sollte eine normale Live-CD mehr als ausreichen. Sicherer als Windows mit seinen technologisch veralteten Virenscannern, die noch immer mit (ineffizienten und unsicheren) Virensignaturen arbeiten, nur um jedes Jahr Abboverlängerungen zu verkaufen, ist es auf jeden Fall. Suse hat ja sogar SELinux (Security Enhanced) mit auf der CD.


----------



## OBertgen (8. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem Keylogger stimmt natürlich.

Aber, der sicherste Weg ist es doch, wenn man unbedingt Homebanking machen will oder muss, so wie ich, weil meine Bank so tolle Öffnungszeiten hat, nimm den HBCI-Standard.

Damit wurde bis jetzt meines Wissens noch kein Konto geplündert.

Weiterhin solltest du, wenn HBCI nicht geht, weil der Kartenleser keine treiber für Linux bietet, dich auf das SmartTAN-Verfahren umstellen lassen.
Hierbei wird mit deiner Bankkarte/EC-Karte in einem externen Kartenleser eine TAN-generiert und auf der Home-Site der Bank auch eine TAN. Vorher musst du 2 Codes eingeben, die nur zu der jeweiligen Überweisung passen und die nur ca. 1 Minute gültig sind.

Zum Thema Keylogger nochmal ...

 Nimm die Bildschirmtastatur und gebe die Ziffern und Buchstaben mit der Maus ein ......

Gruß Oliver


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2009)

und wer haftet dafür du ?
schon mal überlegt .
dann hat es der Dieb auch noch einfacher, "Goldene Zeite für Daten und  Geld klau" ,
es ist ja heute selbst schon ein Risiko mit der Karte am Automaten Geld abzuholen, 
dann bekommt der zu der Konto Nr auch gleich noch 
schön die CE Karten Pin mit , oder willst du persönlich mit deinem Privat Vermögen 
für alle hier Haften die sich auf so was einlassen ?

Warum wohl  die Banken ihre Haftung da sehr eingeschränkt haben"  und die Verantwortung gerne auf den Kunden abwälzen ? so mach dem Motto der Kunde hat für einen 
Viren und Trojaner freien PC zu sorgen, anbei der Kunde aber der Bank die Arbeit abnimmt und das mit sehr geringer Vergütung gewährt wird.UND wenn der Internet Anschluss für mehrere Tage und Monate komplett ausfällt "gibt es oft", ist die Bank schön aus Ihrer   Haftung , du kommst am dein Konto nicht mehr ran und kannst erst mal keine Überweisungen machen .

Mir wollt meine Bank auch das Online Bankig auf schwatzten, 
ich bestand darauf, das die Bank 100 % Haftung  übernimmt, auch für den Zugang über das Internet  "Schriftlich" , das wollte die natürlich nicht und ich sagte, ich bin nicht das Sozial Amt ,und vielleicht finden sie ja einen anderen dummen Menschen, der sich auf so einlässt ?
Es ist schließlich mein Geld um das es geht !

Noch mal , ich kann nur jedem raten, der auf der Sicheren Seite sein möchte, 
last  generell die Finger davon vom Online Bankig, 
auch wenn es so bequem ist, der bequeme weg, ist oft der falsche Weg  und der schlechtere 

PS wenn sich der Geld Empfänger bei mir beschwert , das alles zu lange dauert,
verweise  ich immer gern auf die Allgemeine Unsichere Lage beim Online Bankling 
und mit Ce Karten , Medien Berichte und das ich mich zu so was nicht zwingen lasse .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Mir wollt meine Bank auch das Online Bankig auf schwatzten,
> ich bestand darauf, das die Bank 100 % Haftung  übernimmt, auch für den Zugang über das Internet  "Schriftlich" , das wollte die natürlich nicht und ich sagte, ich bin nicht das Sozial Amt ,


Jeder ist für sein Handeln am PC selber verantwortlich. Denn, Sicherheit fängt Zuhause an
Schon deshalb geben Banken keine direkte Haftung. Sie Haften nur in Einzelfällen bei bewiesenen Nichtverschulden des Kunden. 
Alles andere ist Kullanzleistung von seiten der Bank.


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2009)

genau richtig erkannt , die Banken wälzen gern die Risiken auf die Kunden ab, (wenn ich in die Bank gehe und dort was schief  geht,haftet 100% die Bank  und nicht ich),versuch mal einem  70jähigen Rentner  zu erklären,der nicht Technik Interessent ist  und das einfach nicht kann,   was   alles an  PC Absichern muss und soll ?  
Und selbst jungen und erfahren Usern passiert es trotzdem immer wieder, das Giro Konten geplündert werden . Da kannste mal sehn wie Sicher das alles ist !


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich bekomme meine TAN per SMS, also auf einem anderen Kanal. Die Tan wird immer frisch für genau die Überweisung generiert und ist nicht anders einsetzbar. In der SMS stehen neben der TAN auch genügend Details, um die Überweisung eindeutig zu identifizieren. Und dass jemand gleichzeitig im Internet und beim Mobilfunk-Provider Man-In-The-Middle ist, halte ich für hinreichend unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> genau richtig erkannt , die Banken wälzen gern die Risiken auf die Kunden ab,


Ist ja auch richtig so.
Was kann eine Bank dafür, wenn der Kunde nicht fähig ist sein PC sicher zu halten.
Mit einer ordentlichen Portion Sicherheit + gesunden Menschenverstand wird keiner bei der Benutzung vom Onlinebanking abgezoggt


amdintel schrieb:


> ...versuch mal einem  70jähigen Rentner  zu erklären,der nicht Technik Interessent ist  und das einfach nicht kann,   was   alles an  PC Absichern muss und soll ?


Solche werden dann wohl schon eher zur Bank gehen. Es wird ja keiner zum Onlinebanking gezwungen.


amdintel schrieb:


> Und selbst jungen und erfahren Usern passiert es trotzdem immer wieder, das Giro Konto geplündert werden .


Selber schuld... 
Da sag ich nur, unzureichende Absicherung des Betriebssystems und Browsers + unüberlegtes handeln im Netz.
-------


Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meine TAN per SMS,


Die TAN per SMS zu bekommen ist einer der sichersten Methoden, noch vor dem normalen I-TAN - Pin Verfahren. 
Am sichersten ist momentan eben noch die Methode mit HBCI


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ist ja auch richtig so.
> Was kann eine Bank dafür, wenn der Kunde nicht fähig ist sein PC sicher zu halten.
> Mit einer ordentlichen Portion Sicherheit + gesunden Menschenverstand wird keiner bei der Benutzung vom Onlinebanking abgezoggt
> 
> ...



sehe ich anderes 
und die Banken" das unterstelle ich hier mal so:
machen das mit unter vielleicht auch mit Absicht, damit der Kunde dann sein Konto übersehen muss, wenn es geplündert wurde, wo die Bank schön Extra Zinsen abkasieren kann" .
Wenn dein Konto leer geräumt wurde, kannst du erst ein mal keine Rechnungen bezahlen
und keine Geld Beträge vom Konto abheben. 

u.n.d.  Es gibt keine "ordentlichen Portion Sicherheit  an Sicherheit ", 
wenn das so Sicher währe, würde  man dafür ja auch garantieren !
Selber schult, wer sich auf Online-Banking überhaupt einlässt 
 Beweise habe ich dafür , 
die ich aus Datenschutz-Gründen  nicht offen legen darf !


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> sehe ich anderes und die Banken" das unterstelle ich hier mal so; machen das mit unter vielleicht auch mit Absicht, damit der Kunde dann sein Konto übersehen muss, wenn es geplündert wurde, wo die Bank schön Extra Zisen abkasieren kann"


Sorry... aber das ist völliger Blödsinn was du hier von dir gibst.



amdintel schrieb:


> u.n.d.   es gibt keine "ordentlichen Portion Sicherheit  an Sicherheit ", wenn wenn das so Sicher währe, würde  man dafür ja auch garantieren !


Banken garantieren für gar nix... 
Eben weil, sie sich nicht sicher sein können ob der Benutzer gewisse Sicherheitsrichtlinien einhält.


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2009)

du scheinst mich hier offenbar im Forum zu verfolgen ?

also vom Finanzwesen scheinst du offenbar nicht viel zu verstehen ? Schon ma was vom Einlagen  Sicherheits Fong  gehört ?  Da sind Geld Anlagen mit  100%  abgesichert, das Thema ist grad z.z.  sehr aktuell.
Die Bank haftet  voll für das Geld was auf deinem Giro Konto ist, ziehen sich aber gerne aus der Verantwortung, wenn es um Online Überweisungen und Online Bank geht ...
Bei grober Fahrlässigkeit  CE  und Pin nicht sorgfältig  aufbewahrt .. -> ist  eigen verschulden .


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2009)

Ich mache schon seit mehreren Jahren Onlinebanking und bisher ist nie was passiert. Allerdings achte ich auch darauf was auf mein System installiert wird.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> du scheinst mich hier offenbar im Forum zu verfolgen ?


Das ist ja nun wirklich der größte Pfeffer den Du bisher von dir gegeben hast
----------


amdintel schrieb:


> also vom Finanzwesen scheinst du offenbar nicht viel zu verstehen ? Schon ma was vom Einlagen  Sicherheits Fong  gehört ?  Da sind Geld Anlagen mit  100%  abgesichert, das Thema ist grad z.z.  sehr aktuell.


Fang bitte nicht schon wieder an um den Brei herum zu Quatschen.
Hier geht es um "Sicherheit beim Online-Banking"



amdintel schrieb:


> ...ziehen sich aber gerne aus der Verantwortung, wenn es um Online Überweisungen und Online Bank geht ...


Wie schon erwähnt..., mit vollem Recht. 
Da es sehr viele Onlinebanking Benutzer gibt, die gewisse Sicherheitsrichtlinien nicht einhalten.


----------



## OBertgen (20. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Schon ma was vom Einlagen  Sicherheits Fong  gehört ?  Da sind Geld Anlagen mit  100%  abgesichert, das Thema ist grad z.z.  sehr aktuell.
> Die Bank haftet  voll für das Geld was auf deinem Giro Konto ist, ziehen sich aber gerne aus der Verantwortung, wenn es um Online Überweisungen und Online Bank geht ...
> Bei grober Fahrlässigkeit  CE  und Pin nicht sorgfältig  aufbewahrt .. -> ist  eigen verschulden .




Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Die Bank , wenn sie denn mal pleite ist, kann nicht mehr haften. Womit auch, wenn Sie pleite ist ???

Es haftet die EdB, die Entschädigungseinrichtung deutscher Banken, .. aber auch nur wenn die Bank dieser EdB beigetreten ist.

Und wenn ja, dann bekommst du mind. 90% deiner Einlagen, aber max. 25.000 Euro .   Ist EU-Recht.


----------



## ameise11 (13. Februar 2009)

mal ne andere frage:

a)kann man sich über skype die TANs sagen lassen  ?

b) wie kann man denn sicher , TANs und PINs übers internet verschicken, mit was kann man es verschlüsseln , kann man das z.b. mit thunderbird machen ?

danke

danke


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Februar 2009)

a) Skype ist angeblich Peer2Peer verschlüsselt und somit weniger abhörbar als ein normales, unverschlüsseltes Telefongespräch. Allerdings kann keiner da was genaueres sagen, weil Scype Closed Source ist und auch sonst keine Auskunft über die verwendeten Verschlüsselungsmethoden macht. Kann alles sein, von nem Cesar-Chiffte bis zu nem Bluefish.
b) Für Thunderbird gibt es "Enigmail", dass GPG-Verschlüsselung unterstützt. Das gehört zu den sichersten Verfahren.


----------



## ameise11 (16. Februar 2009)

könnte ich mir passwörter und TANs über skype sagen lassen, ist das sicher ?


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, kann dir keiner sagen. Skype ist closed Source und macht nicht mal Angaben zur benutzen Verschlüsselung. Ist auf der Sicherheitsskala von 0 bis 10 irgendwo zwischen 1 und 10. (0 gibt es für E-Mail in Klartext oder ne Postkarte). Zudem ist es schon Unsicher, wenn du jemanden deine Tan-Liste lesen lässt.
Sicherer als Telefon ist es aber auf jeden Fall. ES sei denn, Ebay hört alle Gespräche mit. Aber das ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## ameise11 (17. Februar 2009)

ich meine eher trojaner oder hacker , die im hintergrund mithören.
oder wenn ich über skype chatte, dass ist doch auch , "verschlüsselt".

aber viele sagen dasss es verschlüsselt ist, 

die tans werden von einem bekannten gelesen, mach mir da keine sorgen.

ich habe da einen artikel vom  februar 2006 , von der PC-welt seite :

"Krypto-Papst" Bruce Schneier meint, selbst wenn die Verschlüsselung von Skype schwächer sein sollte als vom Hersteller behauptet, wäre die den Geheimdiensten nachgesagte automatische Suche nach bestimmten Stichwörtern bei angeblich drei bis vier Millionen Skype-Benutzern, die zu jedem Zeitpunkt online sind, völlig unrealistisch.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn ein Trojaner auf deinem Rechner ist, bringt dir die Verschlüsselung eh nichts. Und dass automatische Suche nach Stichwörtern wohl kaum geht, glaube ich auch. Aber das würde ich auch bei unverschlüsselter Leitung nicht für so einfach halten.
Es ist halt so, dass kein Mensch (außer der Programmierer) weiß, wie sicher Skype ist. Wahrscheinlich nicht so sicher wie behauptet, denn sonst würden sie den Algorithmus ja zeigen, um die Sicherheit zu beweisen. Wenn die Verschlüsselung auf die Geheimhaltung des Algorithmus angewiesen ist, kannst du sie eh vergessen.

Aber so fern du keine Millionen auf deinem Konto hast oder dein Dispo solche Beträge zulässt, wird es sich wohl kaum lohnen, den Aufwand zu treiben, dein Konto auszuräumen. Wer das will, wird dich eher unter Drogen setzen, um an dein Geld zu kommen. Du kannst Skype also wohl vertrauen, aber es bleibt ein Vertrauen. Du glaubst Menschen, die Sicherheit behaupten müssen, um zu existieren, dass es sicher ist. Beweise gibt es nicht.


----------



## ameise11 (19. Februar 2009)

a) wie bekomme ich eine on-screen tastatur auf den  linux-desktop.
muss ich dazu irgendwie YAST benutzen ?

es scheint etwas komplizierrt zu sein .

b) ist eine on-screen tastatur sicher , gibt es keylogger die auch das mitschneiden was ich per maus eingebe ?


----------



## dot (19. Februar 2009)

Such mal nach dem Paket viki.


----------



## ameise11 (20. Februar 2009)

wo und wie soll ich suchen ?


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2009)

Software Installieren/Deinstallieren mit YaST - LinuxClub


----------



## ameise11 (14. Juli 2009)

wie sieht es denn aus mit der sicherheit bei open suse live cd , wenn ich es in der virtual box ausführe, können dann viren vom host ( xp sp3 pro) auf die VB zugreifen ?


----------



## dot (14. Juli 2009)

Eine eher unwahrscheinliche Konstellation.


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Juli 2009)

Müssen sie nicht: Sie können einfach die Eingaben am Host abfangen und so mitloggen. Der Netzwerk-Traffic bleibt aber verborgen (TLS/SSL vom Gast zur Bank). Somit wären dann deine Pin und deine Kontonummer bekannt.


----------



## ameise11 (15. Juli 2009)

ich gebe sie aber mit der bildschirmtastatur immer ein.
besser wäre es vielleicht in linux ( VB) gleich eine bildschirmtastatur zu haben.

gibt es denn eine bildtastatur in linux die ich installieren kann ?
aber ich finde keine und auch das installieren von programmen ist doch so kompliziert.


----------



## fenguri (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo ameise11

da ich suse nicht weiter kenne poste ich dir einfach nen link aus dem linux-club, dort hatte anscheinend jemand genau dein prob. kannst ja mal schauen ob es dir weiterhilft 

http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=100728

mfg fenguri


----------

